

Unity for Android and iOS is now free for Indie developers - amarsahinovic
http://blogs.unity3d.com/2013/05/21/putting-the-power-of-unity-in-the-hands-of-every-mobile-developer/

======
cnp
Whew! I was just about to hit that 'buy' button the other day.

